# Bindings too stiff, does it matter?



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

since ur a newb...really doesn't matter since you won't know/feel the difference. Many folks later on want stiffer bindings...so u will be set.

btw...if you come up to bakes on a Saturday, pm a day or two ahead for my # and we'll take a few laps :hairy:


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Yeah, the marketing BS says you should match everything up. The truth is: ride what you got, or ride what you want.

I happen to like stiff bindings and boots on whatever board I'm riding (my boards range from moderate to extreme stiffness).

Stiff equipment will transmit more info to the rider, which can be tougher to learn with, but it can really help once you start pushing the envelope.


----------



## DaftDeft (Mar 7, 2016)

Yea, I figured I was reading too much into the marketing of it all. I'll just ride these hand me downs until I can, you know, carve at all. But hey, I can stop reliably now and link turns... unreliably. Yay.



wrathfuldeity said:


> btw...if you come up to bakes on a Saturday, pm a day or two ahead for my # and we'll take a few laps :hairy:


For sure man if I manage to head up that way. I mostly go with the family and between work, school and all the shit that needs done around the property we don't get much chance to venture that far away.


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

DaftDeft said:


> Both the board and the boots are considered mid-flex. The NX2s are stiffer: 6/10 for the board/boots vs 8/10 for the bindings.


I would say you are pretty perfect. You have 6/10 board and 8/10 bindings for a total system flex of 48/100. A TSF between 40 and 60 is ideal.

Alternatively, fuck the numbers that literally don't mean anything anyway because there is no universal rating for boot, board, or binding stiffness. Even if there was it's all a matter of personal preference. Ultimately you will only know what you like by experimenting with different setups. In the meantime, you will learn perfectly fine with what you have.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Kenai said:


> I would say you are pretty perfect. You have 6/10 board and 8/10 bindings for a total system flex of 48/100. A TSF between 40 and 60 is ideal.


Don't listen to this guy, you want a TSF of below 40 as a beginner... I only ride a setup with at least 70


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

They're yanking your TSF chain here^^. You're good to go I've always liked the look of the Drifter and the bindings get some love on here. Should be a sweet setup. I also prefer stiffer bindings whatever board I'm on.


----------

